# [risolto] Portage lentissimo nel calcolare le dipendenze

## Tiro

strano...il sistema è nuovo ma portage ci impiega una vita nel calcolare le dipendenze...mah...

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.7 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.5-r2, 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1900+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 20 May 2007 19:30:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/home/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="buildpkg distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/"

LANG="it_IT"

LINGUAS="it"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X acl adns alsa amuled bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt css cups dbus divx dri dvd dvdr dvdread encode f77 ffmpeg foomatic-db fortran g77 gdbm gimp gimpprint gmedia gpm gtk2 hardened iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kad kde ldap libg++ midi mmx mmxext mp3 msn mudflap musepack ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt4 quicktime readline realmedia reflection samba session spl sse ssl tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vcd wifi win32codecs wmp x86 xinerama xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vesa nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Last edited by Tiro on Fri May 25, 2007 6:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

l'unica è che potresti avere un errore nella cache. Puoi provare a cancellarla e ricrearla.

----------

## Tiro

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> l'unica è che potresti avere un errore nella cache. Puoi provare a cancellarla e ricrearla.

 

intendi /var/cache/portage

 :Question: 

----------

## djinnZ

si e poi devi lanciare emerge --regen se non ricordo male. Qualcosa in più la puoi ottenere includendo psyco. Ma che portage sia lento con molti pacchetti installati è normale.

----------

## Tiro

ha una lentezza assurda...anche per un pacchetto solo.....

----------

## Kernel78

 *Tiro wrote:*   

> ha una lentezza assurda...anche per un pacchetto solo.....

 

Dipende soprattutto da quanti pacchetti hai installato, non da quanti vuoi installare.

----------

## Tiro

si ok ma si parla di 10 minuti per calcolare le dipendenze di pochi pacchetti da 500K..! ..e cmq stà ancora processando l'emerge regen

----------

## Kernel78

 *Tiro wrote:*   

> si ok ma si parla di 10 minuti per calcolare le dipendenze di pochi pacchetti da 500K..! ..e cmq stà ancora processando l'emerge regen

 

Permettimi di ripetermi: dipende soprattutto da quanti pacchetti hai installato, non da quanti vuoi installarne.

----------

## Peach

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *Tiro wrote:*   si ok ma si parla di 10 minuti per calcolare le dipendenze di pochi pacchetti da 500K..! ..e cmq stà ancora processando l'emerge regen 
> 
> Permettimi di ripetermi: dipende soprattutto da quanti pacchetti hai installato, non da quanti vuoi installarne.

 

non posso che quotare ed aggiungere: dipende fortemente dal file system (e opzioni di creazione del fs) e da un'altro paio di cosucce, tipo gestore I/O, e hw fisico al di sotto...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Tiro wrote:*   

> strano...il sistema è nuovo ma portage ci impiega una vita nel calcolare le dipendenze...mah...

 

```
rm -rf /var/cache/edb

emerge --metadata
```

----------

## Tiro

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*    *Tiro wrote:*   si ok ma si parla di 10 minuti per calcolare le dipendenze di pochi pacchetti da 500K..! ..e cmq stà ancora processando l'emerge regen 
> 
> Permettimi di ripetermi: dipende soprattutto da quanti pacchetti hai installato, non da quanti vuoi installarne. 
> 
> non posso che quotare ed aggiungere: dipende fortemente dal file system (e opzioni di creazione del fs) e da un'altro paio di cosucce, tipo gestore I/O, e hw fisico al di sotto...

 

ok ok...il sistema è fresco e la quantità di pacchetti rispetto all'installazione precedente è molto inferiore. Ovviamente il mio metro di paragone in questo particolare contesto non è assoluto ma riferito all'installazione precedente che si trovava sullo stesso pc. La differenza di questo sistema rispetto al precedente è la flag "hardened" abilitata che in teoria dovrebbe dare le medesime prestazioni di un sistema non hardened...

seguirò il suggerimento di .:chrome:. appena ritorno a casa...   :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

da "felice" (si fa sempre per dire) utente dell'hardened ti dico: l'hardening per mia esperienza (non recente, da un paio di anni ormai ho solo hardened) comporta un degrado di prestazioni nell'ordine del 5/10% secondo quel che viene usato e le funzioni di manipolazione delle stringhe e l'I/O da stream sono quelle coinvolte. Opzioni di ottimizzazione come -O(>2) --as-need -Wl,-O1 creano facilmente guai (e poi devo ancora capire perchè gcc ha problemi a funzionare con -march=athlon-xp) quindi a meno che non ti accontenti di un sistema a bassa ottimizzazione (CF: -O2 -pipe e basta) devi per forza adottare una ottimizzazione per pacchetto.

Se attivi solo nel kernel selinux e security label (anche se disabilitato) oltre a buttare via una bella quantità di spazio i tempi di risposta del sistema si allungano in generale di un buon 20%.

Ovviamente questo è un confronto tra kernel 2.4 e hardened/non hardened realtivo a più di un anno fa e non so dire quanto sia migliorata la situazione nel frattempo.

Questo non per scoraggiarti (nel nuovo gcc le funzioni di hardening sono integrate per default anche se disabilitate se ho capito bene) ma solo per invitarti alla dovuta cautela, di certo se è il pc per giocare non ne vale la pena ma se sei abituato a lasciarlo molto acceso gli exploit sono molto più rari e difficili.

Se portage è lento in genere o hai un problema con il python (possibile ma raro) o nella cache di portage c'è qualcosa di troppo e devi rigenerarla. Per il python, con estrema cautela perchè se lo blocchi addio portage, ti consiglierei di installare findcruft e vedere se non hai qualche schifezza tra le librerie.

Per migliorare le prestazioni di portage (giusto in cose come emerge -aDNuv world o emerge --metadata) puoi usare il tips di usare psyco che trovi qui o qui.

----------

## Peach

@Tiro: per amor di cronaca potresti ri-postare (nel caso mi siano sfuggite) alcune cose?

in base a cosa fai questo confronto? 

quali sono le specifiche hardware della tua macchina? (Cpu, memoria, architettura dischi. .. )

è un reinstall sulla stessa macchina?

hai un'altra macchina con cui fai questo paragone? se si che differenze ci sono? (cpu,ram e fs)

che file system stai usando? che opzioni hai usato per inizializzarlo?

QUALE comando esattamente ci mette tanto? qual'è l'output e i tempi per il calcolo?

non mi pare di aver dimenticato di chiderti nient'altro.

scusa ma mi sembra obbligatorio a questo punto: io ho delle mie convinzioni, chrome le sue, djinnz pure ma sono tutte vane se per caso te stai usando uno xeon quad-core, il problema potrebbe essere ad esempio il kernel.

prima che arriviamo a conclusioni affrettate o cmq che possono indurti in ricompilazioni eterne direi che è il caso di fare un attimo di chiarezza, per tutti (e forse più per me)

grazie.

[edit] ho visto ora dal primo post che hai un athlon-xp 1900+

----------

## Tiro

 *Peach wrote:*   

> @Tiro: per amor di cronaca potresti ri-postare (nel caso mi siano sfuggite) alcune cose?
> 
> in base a cosa fai questo confronto? 
> 
> quali sono le specifiche hardware della tua macchina? (Cpu, memoria, architettura dischi. .. )
> ...

 

...azzz non avevo capito l'intenzionalità. Ieri non ho acceso il pc ma q sera posterò precisamente tutto l'occorrente. In effetti ci sono delle differenze hw tra il nuovo ed il vecchio ma mi sembrano spropositate per la differenze in prestazioni...appena ho il pc posterò:

```

cat /proc/cpuinfo

lspci

hdparm -tT /dev/sda /dev/sdb [hd sata che appartengono al sys nuovo]

hdparm -tT /dev/md0 [raid che appartiene al sys vecchio]

emerge --info

free

time -p emerge -pv rt2500

emerge --regen

rm -rf /var/cache/edb

emerge --metadata

time -p emerge -pv rt2500

```

Qualche altro comando che mi è sfuggito?

Qualora non ricordassi le opzioni che ho dato all'ext3 come posso ricavarle?

----------

## Tiro

```

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 10

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1900+

stepping        : 0

cpu MHz         : 1465.454

cache size      : 512 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow up ts

bogomips        : 2934.36

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8377 [KT400/KT600 AGP] Host Bridge (rev 80)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI Bridge

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)

00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)

00:0c.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)

00:0c.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)

00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800/K8T890 South]

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 78)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   462 MB in  2.01 seconds = 230.26 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  112 MB in  3.05 seconds =  36.77 MB/sec

/dev/sdb:

 Timing cached reads:   448 MB in  2.00 seconds = 223.83 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  122 MB in  3.01 seconds =  40.53 MB/sec

/dev/md0:

 Timing cached reads:   462 MB in  2.00 seconds = 230.69 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  164 MB in  3.02 seconds =  54.39 MB/sec

Portage 2.1.2.7 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.5-r2, 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1900+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 23 May 2007 18:00:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/home/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="buildpkg distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/"

LANG="it_IT"

LINGUAS="it"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X acl adns alsa amuled bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt css cups dbus divx dri dvd dvdr dvdread encode f77 ffmpeg foomatic-db fortran g77 gdbm gimp gimpprint gmedia gpm gtk2 hardened iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kad kde ldap libg++ midi mmx mmxext mp3 msn mudflap musepack ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt4 quicktime readline realmedia reflection samba session spl sse ssl tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vcd wifi win32codecs wmp x86 xinerama xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vesa nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:       1555964    1264836     291128          0       7024     652168

-/+ buffers/cache:     605644     950320

Swap:       489972          0     489972

```

i tempi lunghi ed inaccettabili erano:

```
# emerge -pv world

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/syslog-ng-2.0.3 [1.6.12-r1] USE="hardened ipv6%* tcpd (-selinux) -spoof-source% -static" 353 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2 [4.1.1-r3] USE="fortran mudflap* nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -d% -doc -gcj -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 38,840 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/ntfs3g-1.516 [1.417] USE="-suid" 550 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-video/transcode-1.0.3 [1.0.2-r3] USE="3dnow X dvdread iconv%* jpeg* mmx mp3 quicktime* sse truetype xvid -a52 (-altivec) -dv -extrafilters -fame -gtk -imagemagick -lzo -mjpeg -mpeg -network -ogg -sdl -sse2 -theora -v4l2 -vorbis -xml" 1,941 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/freetype-2.3.4-r2 [2.3.3] USE="X zlib -bindist -debug -doc" 1,445 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/imagemagick-6.3.3 [6.3.0.5-r1] USE="X jpeg* perl png* tiff* truetype zlib -bzip2 -doc -fpx -graphviz -gs -jbig -jpeg2k -lcms -mpeg -nocxx -wmf -xml" 5,502 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.39-r2 [1.39] USE="nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/cairo-1.4.6 [1.4.4] USE="X glitz -debug -directfb -doc -svg -xcb" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hdparm-6.9-r1 [6.9] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.9 [1.4.8] USE="nls -examples%" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r4 [1.9-r3] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2007e [2007c] USE="nls" 341 kB

Total: 12 packages (12 upgrades), Size of downloads: 48,970 kB

real 133.96

user 71.30

sys 36.22

```

..dopo un bel

```

rm -rf /var/cache/edb

emerge --metadata

```

per la stessa operazione ho ottenuto un bel

```
Total: 15 packages (15 upgrades), Size of downloads: 55,405 kB

real    0m22.980s

user    0m13.557s

sys     0m6.276s

```

...credo di aver risolto!  :Very Happy: 

----------

